# For sale / PM message count



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey,

It would be good to put the PM message limit (currently set to 15), to be the same as the for sale forum post (currently set to 10).

I've just posted on the for sale forum, but don't have enough posts to PM the guy with my address details etc.

(Having made this topic, I will have enough posts). But though I'd post my predicament and maybe the mods/admins could consider changing this.

Thanks,

James


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

prankard said:


> Hey,
> 
> It would be good to put the PM message limit (currently set to 15), to be the same as the for sale forum post (currently set to 10).
> 
> ...


How dare you come on here and be all sensible!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or we could increase the sale post limit to 15


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He can pm you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> He can pm you


Which is what he should do after the seller and buyer have agreed price ON THE SALES THREAD...

Simple really

( busy now burning books )


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or we could increase the sale post limit to 15


I quite like that it is only 10









10 posts of relevant content is quite hard. You end up talking about post count limits otherwise


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

If it goes to 15 then people who really want to get access will just post 15 completely pointless replies to threads instead of the present 10. You can count down peoples replies of "Great find, thanks" "Thanks for posting this" and the like already knowing exactly what they're going to do when they hit 10


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Post #10 thanks


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Group buys is 25 posts .... I'm nearly there!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

MStambo said:


> Group buys is 25 posts .... I'm nearly there!


Oh the irony


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

i want to buy something. 13 posts to go!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Makes sense James. Change made.

Limits set so long ago I had forgotten about the mismatch


----------



## denwol (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh good, them posts isn't that much


----------

